# Degrado Soumahoro: sfruttamento di minori e frode fiscale.



## Toby rosso nero (17 Novembre 2022)

Bufera su Soumahoro, il neo parlamentare Verdi e Sinistra salito sugli scudi negli ultimi mesi.
In corso indagine dei carabinieri su minorenni sfruttati e discriminati dalle coop appartenenti a moglie e suocera.
I migranti arrivati nei centri di accoglienza da loro gestiti hanno sporto denuncia: maltrattamenti, stipendi non pagati, sfruttamento minorile e mancanza di servizi essenziali come luce e acqua. "Un altro inferno dopo l'inferno da cui siamo scappati", denunciano vari migranti.
Si indaga anche per frode fiscale, molti i progetti finanziati alle coop dalla prefettura del Lazio.

Soumahoro, contattato da Repubblica, si chiude nel silenzio: "No comment."


----------



## Swaitak (17 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bufera su Soumahoro, il neo parlamentare Verdi e Sinistra salito sugli scudi negli ultimi mesi.
> In corso indagine dei carabinieri su minorenni sfruttati e discriminati dalle coop appartenenti a moglie e suocera.
> I migranti arrivati nei centri di accoglienza da loro gestiti hanno sporto denuncia: maltrattamenti, sfruttamento minorile e mancanza di servizi essenziali come luce e acqua. "Un altro inferno dopo l'inferno da cui siamo scappati", denunciano vari migranti.
> Si indaga anche per frode fiscale, molti i progetti finanziati alle coop dalla prefettura del Lazio.


beh è ovvio che siano accaniti sostenitori dell'immigrazione selvaggia


----------



## enigmistic02 (17 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bufera su Soumahoro, il neo parlamentare Verdi e Sinistra salito sugli scudi negli ultimi mesi.
> In corso indagine dei carabinieri su minorenni sfruttati e discriminati dalle coop appartenenti a moglie e suocera.
> I migranti arrivati nei centri di accoglienza da loro gestiti hanno sporto denuncia: maltrattamenti, sfruttamento minorile e mancanza di servizi essenziali come luce e acqua. "Un altro inferno dopo l'inferno da cui siamo scappati", denunciano vari migranti.
> Si indaga anche per frode fiscale, molti i progetti finanziati alle coop dalla prefettura del Lazio.


Non sorprende perché, neri o bianchi che siano, questi buonisti fintamente tolleranti e democratici del partito predicano tutti apparentemente "bene" e poi razzolano come dei delinquenti. E se dico tutti, intendo proprio tutti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bufera su Soumahoro, il neo parlamentare Verdi e Sinistra salito sugli scudi negli ultimi mesi.
> In corso indagine dei carabinieri su minorenni sfruttati e discriminati dalle coop appartenenti a moglie e suocera.
> I migranti arrivati nei centri di accoglienza da loro gestiti hanno sporto denuncia: maltrattamenti, sfruttamento minorile e mancanza di servizi essenziali come luce e acqua. "Un altro inferno dopo l'inferno da cui siamo scappati", denunciano vari migranti.
> Si indaga anche per frode fiscale, molti i progetti finanziati alle coop dalla prefettura del Lazio.



Lo voglio vedere in carcere, rigorosamente con gli stivali fangosi ai suoi piedi.
Lurido.


----------



## Devil man (17 Novembre 2022)

se sono neri che sfruttano altri neri non è rassissmo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Novembre 2022)

Chi ha visto quel capolavoro di Django capisce.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2022)

Godo come un riccio
Gentaglia sinistrorsa e per di più lui pure nero. Il rumore sarà assordante


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bufera su Soumahoro, il neo parlamentare Verdi e Sinistra salito sugli scudi negli ultimi mesi.
> In corso indagine dei carabinieri su minorenni sfruttati e discriminati dalle coop appartenenti a moglie e suocera.
> I migranti arrivati nei centri di accoglienza da loro gestiti hanno sporto denuncia: maltrattamenti, sfruttamento minorile e mancanza di servizi essenziali come luce e acqua. "Un altro inferno dopo l'inferno da cui siamo scappati", denunciano vari migranti.
> Si indaga anche per frode fiscale, molti i progetti finanziati alle coop dalla prefettura del Lazio.
> ...



Fanno bene, fanno benissimo. Finché esistono italiani che si stracciano le vesti per sta gente, e che addirittura scendono in piazza urlando al fascismohhhh

Che popolo di zucche vuote.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bufera su Soumahoro, il neo parlamentare Verdi e Sinistra salito sugli scudi negli ultimi mesi.
> In corso indagine dei carabinieri su minorenni sfruttati e discriminati dalle coop appartenenti a moglie e suocera.
> I migranti arrivati nei centri di accoglienza da loro gestiti hanno sporto denuncia: maltrattamenti, sfruttamento minorile e mancanza di servizi essenziali come luce e acqua. "Un altro inferno dopo l'inferno da cui siamo scappati", denunciano vari migranti.
> Si indaga anche per frode fiscale, molti i progetti finanziati alle coop dalla prefettura del Lazio.
> ...


godo, brutto somaro che non è altro, lui e chi lo sostiene. fuori dalle palle ora che ne ha dette pure troppe in queste settimane.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bufera su Soumahoro, il neo parlamentare Verdi e Sinistra salito sugli scudi negli ultimi mesi.
> In corso indagine dei carabinieri su minorenni sfruttati e discriminati dalle coop appartenenti a moglie e suocera.
> I migranti arrivati nei centri di accoglienza da loro gestiti hanno sporto denuncia: maltrattamenti, stipendi non pagati, sfruttamento minorile e mancanza di servizi essenziali come luce e acqua. "Un altro inferno dopo l'inferno da cui siamo scappati", denunciano vari migranti.
> Si indaga anche per frode fiscale, molti i progetti finanziati alle coop dalla prefettura del Lazio.
> ...



Non so perché ma non sono stupito. Sappiamo benissimo chi sono i veri razzisti.

Tanto lo schifoso resterà al suo posto, protetto come una vittima.

C'è nessuno che viene a fare i peana? Nessuno, davvero? Ma che strano. Vabbè, confido che ci risentiremo sicuramente alla prossima ONG che chiede disperatamente aiuto.


----------



## Andris (17 Novembre 2022)

come tutti i sindacalisti, parte dal basso e poi diventa peggio dei "padroni" per sistemare i suoi interessi


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bufera su Soumahoro, il neo parlamentare Verdi e Sinistra salito sugli scudi negli ultimi mesi.
> In corso indagine dei carabinieri su minorenni sfruttati e discriminati dalle coop appartenenti a moglie e suocera.
> I migranti arrivati nei centri di accoglienza da loro gestiti hanno sporto denuncia: maltrattamenti, stipendi non pagati, sfruttamento minorile e mancanza di servizi essenziali come luce e acqua. "Un altro inferno dopo l'inferno da cui siamo scappati", denunciano vari migranti.
> Si indaga anche per frode fiscale, molti i progetti finanziati alle coop dalla prefettura del Lazio.
> ...



E' bravo. Ha appreso subito come agiscono tante imprese italiane.


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bufera su Soumahoro, il neo parlamentare Verdi e Sinistra salito sugli scudi negli ultimi mesi.
> In corso indagine dei carabinieri su minorenni sfruttati e discriminati dalle coop appartenenti a moglie e suocera.
> I migranti arrivati nei centri di accoglienza da loro gestiti hanno sporto denuncia: maltrattamenti, stipendi non pagati, sfruttamento minorile e mancanza di servizi essenziali come luce e acqua. "Un altro inferno dopo l'inferno da cui siamo scappati", denunciano vari migranti.
> Si indaga anche per frode fiscale, molti i progetti finanziati alle coop dalla prefettura del Lazio.
> ...


Non sono così convinto. Mi spiego:

- Nero di origine africana.
- Sindacalista dei braccianti.
- Eletto con il partito de iBuoni™ per eccellenza.

Ora, come tutti sappiamo, la somma di questi tre addendi non può che dare l'innocenza in ambito penale e la santità in ambito giornalistico, quindi direi che qualcosa non va. Sollecito un'inchiesta dei migliori reporterS delle testate progressiste per capire se questo pubblico ministero presente devianze cognitive o elementi anomali tipo i calzini blu del giudice Mesiano.


----------



## Nevergiveup (17 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bufera su Soumahoro, il neo parlamentare Verdi e Sinistra salito sugli scudi negli ultimi mesi.
> In corso indagine dei carabinieri su minorenni sfruttati e discriminati dalle coop appartenenti a moglie e suocera.
> I migranti arrivati nei centri di accoglienza da loro gestiti hanno sporto denuncia: maltrattamenti, stipendi non pagati, sfruttamento minorile e mancanza di servizi essenziali come luce e acqua. "Un altro inferno dopo l'inferno da cui siamo scappati", denunciano vari migranti.
> Si indaga anche per frode fiscale, molti i progetti finanziati alle coop dalla prefettura del Lazio.
> ...


Azz che bomba questa... immagino l'indignazione dei compagni di partito se commisurata alle scene fatte alla prima seduta in parlamento in cui la Meloni gli aveva affettuosamente dato del "tu" e si è presa una sequela di improperi.


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Novembre 2022)

Ormai non fai in tempo a finire i pop corn che devi subito prepararne altri,uno spettacolo tira l'altro.


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ormai non fai in tempo a finire i pop corn che devi subito prepararne altri,uno spettacolo tira l'altro.



Ma tanto per l'italiano è tutto un "Vabbeh dai, si sapevah. Lo fannoh tuttih"

Per poi rilanciare "Fate sbarcare i poveri micrantih minorennihhh brutti fassistihhhhhhhh"


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma tanto per l'italiano è tutto un "Vabbeh dai, si sapevah. Lo fannoh tuttih"
> 
> Per poi rilanciare "Fate sbarcare i poveri micrantih minorennihhh brutti fassistihhhhhhhh"



Chi entra in un Paese corrotto semplicemente si adegua.


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma tanto per l'italiano è tutto un "Vabbeh dai, si sapevah. Lo fannoh tuttih"
> 
> Per poi rilanciare "Fate sbarcare i poveri micrantih minorennihhh brutti fassistihhhhhhhh"


"Poveriiihhh micrantiiiihhh" che è bene ricordare fuggono dalle terribili guerre di Tunisi e Casablanca,e quando sbarcano hanno 4 kg ciascuno di oro addosso tra collane e bracciali.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Novembre 2022)

Belle anche le sue coop, le famosissime coop, gestite una dalla moglie del somaro e l'altra dalla suocera.
Complimenti, ora assisteremo all'indinniazioneh generale oppure il fatto di essere nero e di sinistra sarà il solito salvavita?


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Novembre 2022)

In tutto questo caos vi siete dimenticati di riportare che: "Ha statahhh donnaaaahhh Melonaaahhh e Salvinehhhh a gettarehhhh fangooohhhh".


----------



## Maurizio91 (17 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bufera su Soumahoro, il neo parlamentare Verdi e Sinistra salito sugli scudi negli ultimi mesi.
> In corso indagine dei carabinieri su minorenni sfruttati e discriminati dalle coop appartenenti a moglie e suocera.
> I migranti arrivati nei centri di accoglienza da loro gestiti hanno sporto denuncia: maltrattamenti, stipendi non pagati, sfruttamento minorile e mancanza di servizi essenziali come luce e acqua. "Un altro inferno dopo l'inferno da cui siamo scappati", denunciano vari migranti.
> Si indaga anche per frode fiscale, molti i progetti finanziati alle coop dalla prefettura del Lazio.
> ...


Questa è veramente pazzesca, epic fail e autogol ai massimi livelli.

Perché tutto si può dire, ma almeno una cosa gli elettori devono pretenderla: il cavallo di battaglia di ogni partito deve essere portato a termine:

- La destra ha la lotta all'immigrazione (che mi aspetto dunque verrà efficacemente combattuta in questo mandato appena iniziato);
- Il M5S prometteva il reddito, e il reddito ha portato;
- La sinistra inclusività, i diritti, i migranti. E con questa notizia toppa clamorosamente. E toppa anche il PD, dato che alle elezioni è andato assieme a Verdi e Sinistra.


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2022)

Oh, comunque ti credo che questo era in primafila nelle proteste contro Piantedosi. Per lui è tutta forza lavoro, schiavi a due lire. 

E ripeto ancora: fa benissimo. Alla faccia di tutti i boccaloni.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma tanto per l'italiano è tutto un "Vabbeh dai, si sapevah. Lo fannoh tuttih"
> 
> Per poi rilanciare "Fate sbarcare i poveri micrantih minorennihhh brutti fassistihhhhhhhh"


Hai rappresentato magnificamente gli italiani di oggi con 2 frasi.

Che degrado, che disagio ormai.
Comunque le sinistre di oggi sono il cancro del mondo e lo stiamo vedendo bene. Sembra un film di fantascienza di qualche anno fa


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Novembre 2022)

Nel 2021 per le sue coop aveva anche ricevuto 220 mila euro a fondo perduto, che barzelletta, e nel 2020 era riuscito anche ad ottenere dalle istituzioni l'affido di buona parte di servizi per stranieri.

Grandissimo, la sinistra riparta dal somaro..soumahoro.


----------



## Sam (17 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bufera su Soumahoro, il neo parlamentare Verdi e Sinistra salito sugli scudi negli ultimi mesi.
> In corso indagine dei carabinieri su minorenni sfruttati e discriminati dalle coop appartenenti a moglie e suocera.
> I migranti arrivati nei centri di accoglienza da loro gestiti hanno sporto denuncia: maltrattamenti, stipendi non pagati, sfruttamento minorile e mancanza di servizi essenziali come luce e acqua. "Un altro inferno dopo l'inferno da cui siamo scappati", denunciano vari migranti.
> Si indaga anche per frode fiscale, molti i progetti finanziati alle coop dalla prefettura del Lazio.
> ...


Povero, si sarà comportato così sicuramente perché fuggiva dalla guerra, aveva fame e doveva mantenere ventordici figli.


----------



## Maurizio91 (17 Novembre 2022)

Ne prendo due a caso:

4 luglio 2022
*Soumahoro si incatena davanti a Montecitorio: "sui campi e nei cantieri si continua a morire"*

6 novembre 2022
*"Migranti sulla humanity, soumahoro: vergogna, è uno sbarco selettivo. Si specula su donne e neonati, sono indignato e arrabbiato"*


Che fail vivente se la notizia di oggi viene confermata. Proprio da sparire e non farsi più vedere


----------



## diavolo (17 Novembre 2022)

Il compagno Fratoianni che dice?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Novembre 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Il compagno Fratoianni che dice?



Nero+sinistro= nessuno della cerchia si è espresso.
A parti inverse sarebbero già scattate le manette ed esposto qualche manichino a testa in giù, più trilioni di titoloni, ritorno del fascismo, razzismo e nazismo, inchieste, report, manifestazioni con tanto di attoroni falliti e cantanti falliti a seguito.

Comunque è già tanto che Repubblica abbia riportato la notizia.
Da 2 mesi la testata era impegnatissima nella diffamazione quotidiana nei confronti della melona


----------



## gabri65 (17 Novembre 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Il compagno Fratoianni che dice?



Può andare a fare da scudo umano direttamente nelle coop, il demente servo di tutti tranne che degli italioti.


----------



## Devil man (17 Novembre 2022)

lo mettiamo in testa in giù questo somaroro?


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> lo mettiamo in testa in giù questo somaroro?


Impossibile, è nero e di sinistra quindi è un santo!


----------



## IDRIVE (17 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Soumahoro, contattato da Repubblica, si chiude nel silenzio: "No comment."


Azz... dev'essere stato proprio colto di sorpresa, se non ha neanche avuto il tempo di pensare di dire: "Colpa della Meloni e di Salvini".
Comunque dai, magari ci penserà un noto sito anti-bufale a senso unico con un bel: "Souhanoro e lo sfruttamenti dei migranti: PRECISAZIONE. Sì, sfruttamento, però..."


----------



## Maurizio91 (17 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> più trilioni di titoloni


Ti posso dire che oggi ho guardato il TG1 e non se ne è proprio parlato, neanche in fondo. 
Eppure la scenetta degli stivali aveva avuto una certa copertura mediatica. Quindi il "personaggio" non è più uno sconosciuto di cui parlare in qualche tg regionale


----------



## Devil man (17 Novembre 2022)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Azz... dev'essere stato proprio colto di sorpresa, se non ha neanche avuto il tempo di pensare di dire: "Colpa della Meloni e di Salvini".
> Comunque dai, magari ci penserà un noto sito anti-bufale a senso unico con un bel: "Souhanoro e lo sfruttamenti dei migranti: PRECISAZIONE. Sì, sfruttamento, però..."


I siti antibufale ormai non li guardo nemmeno più... visto la propaganda che hanno fatto e continuano a fare per Pfizer e Moderna


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Novembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Ti posso dire che oggi ho guardato il TG1 e non se ne è proprio parlato, neanche in fondo.
> Eppure la scenetta degli stivali aveva avuto una certa copertura mediatica. Quindi il "personaggio" non è più uno sconosciuto di cui parlare in qualche tg regionale



Chissà se questa sera si degneranno di passare la notizia anche in tv.
Giusto per ampliare la portata della notizia, come fanno sempre per tutti gli altri casi.
Poi magari uscirà ne fuori da innocente, ma intanto che inizino ad indagare pesantemente.


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bufera su Soumahoro, il neo parlamentare Verdi e Sinistra salito sugli scudi negli ultimi mesi.
> In corso indagine dei carabinieri su minorenni sfruttati e discriminati dalle coop appartenenti a moglie e suocera.
> I migranti arrivati nei centri di accoglienza da loro gestiti hanno sporto denuncia: maltrattamenti, stipendi non pagati, sfruttamento minorile e mancanza di servizi essenziali come luce e acqua. "Un altro inferno dopo l'inferno da cui siamo scappati", denunciano vari migranti.
> Si indaga anche per frode fiscale, molti i progetti finanziati alle coop dalla prefettura del Lazio.
> ...


Rido male


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Novembre 2022)

*Soumahoro: "Non consentirò a nessuno di infangare la mia integrità morale. Per questo, dico a chi pensa di fermarmi, attraverso l’arma della diffamazione e del fango mediatico, di mettersi l’anima in pace. E a chi ha deciso, per interessi a me ignoti, di attaccarmi, dico: **ci vediamo in tribunale!"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Soumahoro: "Non consentirò a nessuno di infangare la mia integrità morale. Per questo, dico a chi pensa di fermarmi, attraverso l’arma della diffamazione e del fango mediatico, di mettersi l’anima in pace. E a chi ha deciso, per interessi a me ignoti, di attaccarmi, dico: **ci vediamo in tribunale!"*



Ahahahah quindi denuncia gli amici Mentana/Open e Repubblica che per primi hanno reso pubblica la notizia?
In realtà è già da un paio di settimane che la notizia circola, ma solo oggi è arrivata sui canali mainstream.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> I siti antibufale ormai non li guardo nemmeno più... visto la propaganda che hanno fatto e continuano a fare per Pfizer e Moderna


Quei siti sono i primi diffusori di bufale. Ricordo ancora l'ospitata da Puente da Liorni su Rai 1 a gennaio 2020 dove disse robe del tipo "il covid non è pericoloso, il governo cinese ha smentito la pericolosità del virus" e cahate varie  . Guardatevela perchè è spettacolare.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Soumahoro: "Non consentirò a nessuno di infangare la mia integrità morale. Per questo, dico a chi pensa di fermarmi, attraverso l’arma della diffamazione e del fango mediatico, di mettersi l’anima in pace. E a chi ha deciso, per interessi a me ignoti, di attaccarmi, dico: **ci vediamo in tribunale!"*


----------



## Sam (17 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Soumahoro: "Non consentirò a nessuno di infangare la mia integrità morale. Per questo, dico a chi pensa di fermarmi, attraverso l’arma della diffamazione e del fango mediatico, di mettersi l’anima in pace. E a chi ha deciso, per interessi a me ignoti, di attaccarmi, dico: **ci vediamo in tribunale!"*


Stile Boldrini, insomma. Chi non mi applaude lo denuncio!

Tra kompagni si capiscono.


----------



## danjr (17 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bufera su Soumahoro, il neo parlamentare Verdi e Sinistra salito sugli scudi negli ultimi mesi.
> In corso indagine dei carabinieri su minorenni sfruttati e discriminati dalle coop appartenenti a moglie e suocera.
> I migranti arrivati nei centri di accoglienza da loro gestiti hanno sporto denuncia: maltrattamenti, stipendi non pagati, sfruttamento minorile e mancanza di servizi essenziali come luce e acqua. "Un altro inferno dopo l'inferno da cui siamo scappati", denunciano vari migranti.
> Si indaga anche per frode fiscale, molti i progetti finanziati alle coop dalla prefettura del Lazio.
> ...


Fatico a crederci, lui è davvero un grande per me, sarebbe un colpo al cuore


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Novembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Ti posso dire che oggi ho guardato il TG1 e non se ne è proprio parlato, neanche in fondo.
> Eppure la scenetta degli stivali aveva avuto una certa copertura mediatica. Quindi il "personaggio" non è più uno sconosciuto di cui parlare in qualche tg regionale



Sicuramente i TG preferiranno dare spazio alla notizia della circoncisione di Zorzi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Novembre 2022)

Quando la "sinistra" vive in un universo parallelo......senza parole


----------



## Djici (17 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bufera su Soumahoro, il neo parlamentare Verdi e Sinistra salito sugli scudi negli ultimi mesi.
> In corso indagine dei carabinieri su minorenni sfruttati e discriminati dalle coop appartenenti a moglie e suocera.
> I migranti arrivati nei centri di accoglienza da loro gestiti hanno sporto denuncia: maltrattamenti, stipendi non pagati, sfruttamento minorile e mancanza di servizi essenziali come luce e acqua. "Un altro inferno dopo l'inferno da cui siamo scappati", denunciano vari migranti.
> Si indaga anche per frode fiscale, molti i progetti finanziati alle coop dalla prefettura del Lazio.
> ...


Vivo in Belgio. Non conoscevo questo Soumahoro quindi leggendo il titolo pensavo che si parlasse di Mauro Suma


----------



## Maurizio91 (17 Novembre 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Fatico a crederci, lui è davvero un grande per me, sarebbe un colpo al cuore


Le accuse sono davvero troppe per essere tutte false. Vediamo, ma le possibilità sono basse purtroppo. E scrivo purtroppo perché davvero dimostra ancora una volta non ci si possa fidare di nessuno ad alti livelli. Servono le frasi di Gomorra, non ti puoi fidare di nessuno.

Peraltro qui non si chiede che una persona resti cristallina, pura e casta. Ma qui le ipotesi di accusa sono gravi, non parliamo di qualche lieve dimenticanza.

La cosa che sconvolge è che per quanto le forze dell'ordine tirino fuori polvere da sotto il tappeto, possiamo realisticamente pensare a quanta ne resti nascosta; una montagna immane e indistruttibile di illeciti, malaffare, malapolitica, nero e mafia.

Fin quando le cose staranno così, non potrò mai criticare chi sceglie di staccare del tutto e smettere di votare e di interessarsi


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quando la "sinistra" vive in un universo parallelo......senza parole
> 
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3938


Cosa c'entra la Meloni con figlia? Ma che blatera sto mononeurone? Sono allibito... Deve essere uno di quelli che suona i caxxo di bonghi in Parco Sempione


----------



## sampapot (17 Novembre 2022)

...e nessuno in tv ne parla....ma non è salito un governo di destra??? a parti invertite ci sarebbe stato un linciaggio mediatico


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Novembre 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> ...e nessuno in tv ne parla....ma non è salito un governo di destra??? a parti invertite ci sarebbe stato un linciaggio mediatico


Però sul "tu" della Meloni ci hanno costruito trasmissioni intere.

Questo all'indomani se ne usciva con un tweet del genere:
"La presidente Giorgia Meloni si definisce 'scolara della Storia', eppure dovrebbe ricordarsi che con lo schiavismo e il colonialismo, i 'neri' non avevano diritto al 'Lei'. Forse all'underdog viene naturale dare del tu a un under-underdog. No, Signora Presidente, mi dia del Lei".

La Meloni aveva presentato un programma di governo relativo ai prossimi decisivi anni, ma per lui era più importante blaterare sul colonialismo, schiavismo etc.. per un "sai"


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Novembre 2022)

Aiaiaiai Somaro Somaro, ogni giorno che passa è sempre peggiore del precedente 
Quando a diffondere la notizia e a lanciare le accuse sono fanpage e repubblica significa che non si può fare proprio nulla per insabbiare


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593565975122771972


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Novembre 2022)

P.S Hanno fatto un servizio ora sul TG5.
È il primo servizio che vedo in TV sul somaro


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Novembre 2022)

Mimmo Lucano parte 2 insomma 

Che poi è ovvio che è uscita sta roba perché il governo è di un certo tipo, altrimenti zero indagini. Se ricordo bene pure l'epopea del grande mimmo è andata in malora proprio quando c'era un governo di altro colore. Ricordiamo che il grande mimmo finì pure sui giornali internazionali per il modello riace. 

Tutte ste cooperative si inculano una marea di soldi e non aiutano nessuno. Tutto ciò che ruota attorno al sociale sono per il 90% inculate a cui credono solo gli ingenui


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Soumahoro: "Non consentirò a nessuno di infangare la mia integrità morale. Per questo, dico a chi pensa di fermarmi, attraverso l’arma della diffamazione e del fango mediatico, di mettersi l’anima in pace. E a chi ha deciso, per interessi a me ignoti, di attaccarmi, dico: **ci vediamo in tribunale!"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Novembre 2022)

*Accelera l'indagine, e arrivano nuove testimonianze inquietanti.
Una cuoca su Repubblica parla di un vero e proprio inferno, con minori lasciati senza acqua e cibo.*


----------



## Swaitak (19 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Accelera l'indagine, e arrivano nuove testimonianze inquietanti.
> Una cuoca su Repubblica parla di un vero e proprio inferno, con minori lasciati senza acqua e cibo.*


comunque se la coop è della moglie ha ragione il Somaro a querelare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> comunque se la coop è della moglie ha ragione il Somaro a querelare



Tra l'altro non è male la somara.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro non è male la somara.


minghia! pensavo fosse sposato con Tayson


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Novembre 2022)




----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



Voto alla recitazione: 0.
Eppure lacrimare è una delle primissime cose che insegnano


----------



## Swaitak (20 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


I have a dream


----------



## danjr (20 Novembre 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> ...e nessuno in tv ne parla....ma non è salito un governo di destra??? a parti invertite ci sarebbe stato un linciaggio mediatico


In realtà ne stanno parlando i canali di "sinistra", quindi mi sa di fuoco amico.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Novembre 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> In realtà ne stanno parlando i canali di "sinistra", quindi mi sa di fuoco amico.



Si infatti lo stanno bombardando gli "amici" alla fine, probabile che ci siano antipatie personali nel giro del partito


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bufera su Soumahoro, il neo parlamentare Verdi e Sinistra salito sugli scudi negli ultimi mesi.
> In corso indagine dei carabinieri su minorenni sfruttati e discriminati dalle coop appartenenti a moglie e suocera.
> I migranti arrivati nei centri di accoglienza da loro gestiti hanno sporto denuncia: maltrattamenti, stipendi non pagati, sfruttamento minorile e mancanza di servizi essenziali come luce e acqua. "Un altro inferno dopo l'inferno da cui siamo scappati", denunciano vari migranti.
> Si indaga anche per frode fiscale, molti i progetti finanziati alle coop dalla prefettura del Lazio.
> ...


Ho appena visto il video dove quasi in lacrime dice che lui non c'entra nulla e ovviamente parla di attacco mediatico per mettere a tacere le sue "idee".. 
Che soumaro..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Novembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si infatti lo stanno bombardando gli "amici" alla fine, probabile che ci siano antipatie personali nel giro del partito



Essendoci il congresso per ricostruire il PD probabile che vogliano eliminare un po' di pagliacci che portano valanghe di voti dall'altra parte.
Anche la Schlein ha ricevuto un bel po' di ostruzione.


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



Ahahahhahahahahahhahahahaha

Maledetto Sumaro


----------



## gabri65 (20 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


----------



## gabri65 (20 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Essendoci il congresso per ricostruire il PD probabile che vogliano eliminare un po' di pagliacci che portano valanghe di voti dall'altra parte.
> Anche la Schlein ha ricevuto un bel po' di ostruzione.



Ci crederanno i soliti fessi cerebrolesi e basta.

Essendo in malafede, sanno che 'sta roba demenziale porta via i voti, quindi adesso vogliono cambiarsi d'abito.

Appena i suddetti fessi ritorneranno a portare voti, ci mettono un attimo a ripristinare la feccia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Novembre 2022)

*Repubblica: Mentre lo scandalo si allarga ogni giorno di più, Fratoianni e Bonelli valutano la sospensione di Soumahoro dopo tre ore di riunione.*
*Lui chiede di aspettare perchè andrà a difendersi in TV da Formigli.
Gelo del partito. "Una cosa del genere non può finire a tarallucci e vino. Dovevi darti una mossa prima ed estraniarti dalle vicende di famiglia."*


----------



## gabri65 (24 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Mentre lo scandalo si allarga ogni giorno di più, Fratoianni e Bonelli valutano la sospensione di Soumahoro dopo tre ore di riunione.*
> *Lui chiede di aspettare perchè andrà a difendersi in TV da Formigli.
> Gelo del partito. "Una cosa del genere non può finire a tarallucci e vino. Dovevi darti una mossa prima ed estraniarti dalle vicende di famiglia."*



D'altra parte il suo compito l'ha asservito, facendo da vittima per il siparietto con il quale ci hanno massacrato alla TV e la Melona che gli dà del tu, dimostrando un insopportabile fasciorazzismo.

Adesso 'sto soggetto non lo fanno più vedere in TV, eh. L'episodio della Melona lo hanno fatto girare in loop e hanno fatto vedere anche le immagini del VAR, con riprese da tutte le inquadrature.


----------



## admin (24 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Mentre lo scandalo si allarga ogni giorno di più, Fratoianni e Bonelli valutano la sospensione di Soumahoro dopo tre ore di riunione.*
> *Lui chiede di aspettare perchè andrà a difendersi in TV da Formigli.
> Gelo del partito. "Una cosa del genere non può finire a tarallucci e vino. Dovevi darti una mossa prima ed estraniarti dalle vicende di famiglia."*



Formigli delinquente vero. Ma un bel Satan 2 su La Setta quando quei disgraziati sono tutti dentro?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Mentre lo scandalo si allarga ogni giorno di più, Fratoianni e Bonelli valutano la sospensione di Soumahoro dopo tre ore di riunione.*
> *Lui chiede di aspettare perchè andrà a difendersi in TV da Formigli.
> Gelo del partito. "Una cosa del genere non può finire a tarallucci e vino. Dovevi darti una mossa prima ed estraniarti dalle vicende di famiglia."*



Vicenda rivoltante.
La coop di famiglia (oppure anche stavolta assisteremo al "io non sapevo nulla") in tutti questi anni ha intascato 30 milioni dal governo italiano. 30.
E poi sfruttava clandestini minorenni e gli lasciava senza acqua, cibo ed elettricità.

Ancora complimenti alla sinistra per aver scelto, candidato e fatto eleggere un individuo del genere


----------



## Swaitak (24 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Mentre lo scandalo si allarga ogni giorno di più, Fratoianni e Bonelli valutano la sospensione di Soumahoro dopo tre ore di riunione.*
> *Lui chiede di aspettare perchè andrà a difendersi in TV da Formigli.
> Gelo del partito. "Una cosa del genere non può finire a tarallucci e vino. Dovevi darti una mossa prima ed estraniarti dalle vicende di famiglia."*


la difesa: ha stato mia moglie


----------



## pazzomania (24 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Mentre lo scandalo si allarga ogni giorno di più, Fratoianni e Bonelli valutano la sospensione di Soumahoro dopo tre ore di riunione.*
> *Lui chiede di aspettare perchè andrà a difendersi in TV da Formigli.
> Gelo del partito. "Una cosa del genere non può finire a tarallucci e vino. Dovevi darti una mossa prima ed estraniarti dalle vicende di famiglia."*



Non inveisco nemmeno, quando vengono beccati sono sempre felice, è un bene.

Sto sempre più triggerato su quelli che la fanno franca.


----------



## Albijol (24 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vicenda rivoltante.
> La coop di famiglia (oppure anche stavolta assisteremo al "io non sapevo nulla") in tutti questi anni ha intascato 30 milioni dal governo italiano. 30.
> E poi sfruttava clandestini minorenni e gli lasciava senza acqua, cibo ed elettricità.
> 
> Ancora complimenti alla sinistra per aver scelto, candidato e fatto eleggere un individuo del genere


Cmq complimenti a Sumaro! Manca solo lo "scafismo" e poi possiamo dire che ha completato il 90 per cento del codice penale! Grazie Sinistra! Grazie VERDI!


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2022)

*segretario Pd di Modena, dove è stato paracadutato:

"Alcuni elementi di criticità e di opacità rispetto alle cose emerse circolavano anche in precedenza. 
Io ne ho parlato con il Pd e gli elementi sono stati portati all'attenzione.*
*Nei pochi giorni che avevamo a disposizione prima delle elezioni abbiamo immaginato che le condizioni della candidatura fossero state verificate. 
Noi non abbiamo fatto un'indagine approfondita, ma abbiamo fatto presente ai responsabili del Pd che già circolavano cose sul conto di Soumahoro
Anche i sindacati confederali avevano espresso seri dubbi sulla candidatura."*


Il Tempo


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2022)

*suocera di Soumahoro indagata per malversazione.*
*si indaga anche sui bonifici girati in Africa

intanto continuano le testimonianze di lavoratori migranti non pagati:*

*"Io pagato due volte in due anni, Soumahoro sapeva tutto"


Corriere della Sera*


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2022)

*Liliane Murekatete, moglie di Sumahoro, è conosciuta dalle sue parti in Africa come "la regina"*

*avvistata sempre in villoni e con brand di lusso*


Il Messaggero


esattamente come i vertici di BLM, fare fortuna con i poveracci e arricchirsi divenendo peggio dei padroni che millantano di combattere


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *suocera di Soumahoro indagata per malversazione.*
> *si indaga anche sui bonifici girati in Africa*





>


----------



## Nevergiveup (24 Novembre 2022)

Fossi in Soumaroro o come razzo si scrive farei attenzione a camminare per strada... e mi preoccuperei più di ciò che può arrivare da sinistra più che da destra. Ennesimo suicidio Piddino in nome del politically correct... investire mediaticamente su un personaggio solo perchè nero senza verificarne storia e contenuti, come perdere completamente credibilità e mettere in difficoltà chi magari le buone battaglie le combatte sul serio e non a botte di finanziamenti a cooperative...


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cmq complimenti a Sumaro! Manca solo lo "scafismo" e poi possiamo dire che ha completato il 90 per cento del codice penale! Grazie Sinistra! Grazie VERDI!





>


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


Mancava solo che dicesse "Mi volete abbavagliare come a Enzo Biaggio" e la recita alla Zalone era completa. 
Comunque il cringiometro ha raggiunto livelli più alti del colesterolo di Giuliano Ferrara.


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2022)

tanti giornali si stanno interessando, aspetto Espresso...



>


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2022)

*Don Andrea Pupilla della Caritas di San Severo, dove è presente il sindacato di Soumahoro per i braccianti dei pomodori:*

*"L’attività di Soumahoro nei campi del foggiano, solo virtuale e tesa ad accendere fuochi, non l’abbiamo denunciata ora

Quando è stato candidato, ho scritto personalmente all’onorevole Fratoianni in privato, dicendogli che stavano facendo un autogol ma naturalmente non mi ha risposto: evidentemente ha prevalso il racconto virtuale del leader di una nuova sinistra. 

Nel virtuale molte cose sono costruite e artefatte ma poi la realtà è diversa. *
*Noi nella realtà ci siamo da tempo, nel virtuale non ci rifugiamo"


Il Secolo d'Italia*


----------



## admin (24 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Liliane Murekatete, moglie di Sumahoro, è conosciuta dalle sue parti in Africa come "la regina"*
> 
> *avvistata sempre in villoni e con brand di lusso*
> 
> ...



Liliane Segreretete


----------



## fabri47 (24 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


Che degrado...Totalmente inadatto, questo è veramente uno di quelli presi per strada tipo Eddie Murphy a Una Poltrona per Due.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (24 Novembre 2022)

La cosa divertente sarà quando per difendersi dall'accusa di sfruttamento di minori (ovviamente nerboruti presunti minori non accompagnati accolti e mantenuti con fondi pubblici proprio in quanto minorenni) diranno le stesse cose del malvagio salvini e del suo seguito di nazifascirazziomofobisti, ovvero che quelli mica sono minori, ma volgari clandestini truffatori...


----------



## Swaitak (24 Novembre 2022)

*Soumahoro si autosospende da Alleanza Verdi - Sinistra*
Ansa


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Soumahoro si autosospende da Alleanza Verdi - Sinistra*
> Ansa



Dovrebbe lasciare anche la seggiola del senato.
Ma immagino abbia già applicato una colla bella potente, il fetentone....


----------



## Davidoff (24 Novembre 2022)

Il fatto che un elemento simile sia arrivato in senato dice tutto su questo paese.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Soumahoro si autosospende da Alleanza Verdi - Sinistra*
> Ansa



Salvate il soldato Soumahoro, non possiamo perderlo. 

Proviamo a tesserarlo al Milan al posto di Billi Ballo, secondo me ha buona gamba.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Novembre 2022)

Certo hanno vita facile gli schiavisti.

"Vieni, bello, se vai in itaglia puoi riuscire ad arrivare in parlamento solo per il colore della pelle, ma ti rendi conto? In un altro paese dimmerda nemmeno ti fanno entrare ... caccia li soldi per il viaggio, sul barcone starai un po' scomodo, ma serve per fare un po' di scena, poi vai alla prima sede del PD e vedrai che ti sistemi per tutta la vita se sei un po' sveglio. Quelli sono dei cerebrolesi e si farebbero pure scopare la moglie per difenderti. Tutto vero, guarda."

E qualcuno li rivorrebbe anche subito al governo. Eh, loro non sapevano gnente, hai capito.

Maledetti assassini.


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Novembre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Il fatto che un elemento simile sia arrivato in senato dice tutto su questo paese.


A maggior ragione quando sia certa feccia a "spingere" per questa gente


----------



## Andris (25 Novembre 2022)

*Soumahoro da Piazza Pulita ieri sera:*
*
"Mia moglie ripresa con beni di lusso ?

Mia moglie segue la moda e non mi crea imbarazzo.
*
*La moda non è dei bianchi, è una scelta"*


----------



## Andris (25 Novembre 2022)

*La cooperativa della moglie di Soumahoro ha incassato 5,5 milioni senza gare d'appalto dal comune di Sezze in provincia di Latina*

*Repubblica*


----------



## Swaitak (25 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Soumahoro da Piazza Pulita ieri sera:*
> 
> *"Mia moglie ripresa con beni di lusso ?
> 
> ...


Al centro la signora, con un amico a caso


----------



## Andris (25 Novembre 2022)

*Bonelli si giustifica così a Metropolis sulla candidatura bloccata per Soumahoro:*
*
"Non c'erano elementi per capire.
*
*Soumahoro era diventato popolare grazie ai programmi Propaganda Live e Che tempo che fa, anche per la copertina dell'Espresso"*


----------



## gabri65 (25 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Soumahoro da Piazza Pulita ieri sera:*
> 
> *"Mia moglie ripresa con beni di lusso ?
> 
> ...



Tipo la moda degli stivali infangati, altro capo di moda da sfoggiare come un bene di lusso.

Fatelo evaporare 'sto soggetto delinquente e falso come pochi, poi come catzo si permette di parlare dei bianchi, non lo so.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Novembre 2022)




----------



## hakaishin (25 Novembre 2022)

Devo dire che sto vivendo momenti magici cit.

Quanto sto godendo: cade sempre più la maschera della sinistra criminale


----------



## __king george__ (26 Novembre 2022)

ho seguito poco questa vicenda ma il concetto è sempre il solito: chi sbaglia deve pagare..e se fa sbagli grossi le pene dovrebbero appunto essere altrettanto grosse...

neri bianchi alti bassi destra sinistra etc..poco cambia (almeno per me)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Novembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ho seguito poco questa vicenda ma il concetto è sempre il solito: chi sbaglia deve pagare..e se fa sbagli grossi le pene dovrebbero appunto essere altrettanto grosse...
> 
> *neri bianchi alti bassi destra sinistra etc..poco cambia (almeno per me)*



Per me cambia, ma non perché nero o bianco.
Ma perché questo pezzente faceva tanto il moralizzatore e non perdeva occasione per attaccare l'Italia e gli italiani, con la solita sinistra e giornali di sinistra a santificarlo per ogni vaccata fuoriuscita dalla sua bocca. 

Noi italiani che eravamo sfruttatori, assassini, gente senza cuore, rendiamoci conto che questo farabutto fino a qualche settimana fa era a bordo della nave ONG per fare la sua solita omelia, invece alla fine salterà fuori (sempre se non insabbiano tutto) che il negriero era proprio lui


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (26 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Bonelli si giustifica così a Metropolis sulla candidatura bloccata per Soumahoro:*
> 
> *"Non c'erano elementi per capire.*
> 
> *Soumahoro era diventato popolare grazie ai programmi Propaganda Live e Che tempo che fa, anche per la copertina dell'Espresso"*


Wow che curriculum!

Tre dei programmi più falsi, faziosi e mistificatori della tv italiana...

In realtà è pieno di testimonianze che gettavano ombre su somaro anche prima dell'elezione (ne stanno saltando fuori a iosa in questi giorni), la verità è che da patetici sinistri con il solito paraocchi ideologico, ogni voce contro è stata bollata come squadrista, fascista e razzista...


----------



## Swaitak (26 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Per me cambia, ma non perché nero o bianco.
> Ma perché questo pezzente faceva tanto il moralizzatore e non perdeva occasione per attaccare l'Italia e gli italiani, con la solita sinistra e giornali di sinistra a santificarlo per ogni vaccata fuoriuscita dalla sua bocca.
> 
> Noi italiani che eravamo sfruttatori, assassini, gente senza cuore, rendiamoci conto che questo farabutto fino a qualche settimana fa era a bordo della nave ONG per fare la sua solita omelia, invece alla fine salterà fuori (sempre se non insabbiano tutto) che il negriero era proprio lui


c'è da dire che con questo comportamento è più italiano di tutti


----------



## ARKANA (26 Novembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ho seguito poco questa vicenda ma il concetto è sempre il solito: chi sbaglia deve pagare..e se fa sbagli grossi le pene dovrebbero appunto essere altrettanto grosse...
> 
> neri bianchi alti bassi destra sinistra etc..poco cambia (almeno per me)


Si ma il fatto principale (che onestamente non so se viene volutamente tralasciato o no) è che lui non è neanche indagato, quindi dovrebbe pagare di che esattamente? A me di difendere questo qui non interessa, mi sa solo sorridere il fatto che con una 40ina di attualmente indagati in parlamento, di cui la maggior parte nella coalizione di destra (10 lega, 7 forza Italia, 8 fratelli d'italia, 4 italia viva, 2 cinque stelle, 4 pd, 2 noi moderati) ce la si prenda con uno che, ripeto, non è neanche indagato, però ci stà, posso capire che a qualcuno possa dar fastidio che un africano arrivato da una ong prenda 10x quello che prendono loro di stipendio


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Novembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Si ma il fatto principale (che onestamente non so se viene volutamente tralasciato o no) è che lui non è neanche indagato, quindi dovrebbe pagare di che esattamente? A me di difendere questo qui non interessa, mi sa solo sorridere il fatto che con una 40ina di attualmente indagati in parlamento, di cui la maggior parte nella coalizione di destra (10 lega, 7 forza Italia, 8 fratelli d'italia, 4 italia viva, 2 cinque stelle, 4 pd, 2 noi moderati) ce la si prenda con uno che, ripeto, non è neanche indagato, però ci stà, posso capire che a qualcuno possa dar fastidio che un africano arrivato da una ong prenda 10x quello che prendono loro di stipendio


É un santo, un apostolo, evviva somaro, evviva


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Novembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Si ma il fatto principale (che onestamente non so se viene volutamente tralasciato o no) è che *lui non è neanche indagato*, quindi dovrebbe pagare di che esattamente? A me di difendere questo qui non interessa, mi sa solo sorridere il fatto che con una 40ina di attualmente indagati in parlamento, di cui la maggior parte nella coalizione di destra (10 lega, 7 forza Italia, 8 fratelli d'italia, 4 italia viva, 2 cinque stelle, 4 pd, 2 noi moderati) ce la si prenda con uno che, ripeto, non è neanche indagato, però ci stà, posso capire che a qualcuno possa dar fastidio che un africano arrivato da una ong prenda 10x quello che prendono loro di stipendio



In altre nazioni probabilmente sarebbe già finito al gabbio, da noi invece non indagato e...ospite di Formigli 

Del resto, perché indagare uno che ha percepito milioni, su milioni, su milioni (quanti? 30?40?50?) per poi non dare da mangiare ai clandestini?
Uno che ha aperto tante raccolte fondi per i braccianti che avevano raggiunto migliaia di €...trafugate.
Uno che ha varie coop di famiglia ma stranamente NON SA niente di tutto ciò che succede all'interno.
Uno che ha una moglie che può permettersi dal nulla hotel, auto e abiti di lusso, perchè "il lusso non appartiene solo all'uomo bianco"
Uno che ha un cognato che stranamente ha aperto un resort in Ruanda dopo che dall'Italia sono partiti bonifici verso l'africa..
Uno che ha comprato una villona con un mutuo, ma non si sa quali garanzie abbia dato dal momento che solo ora è parlamentare e prima (a detta sua) non percepiva soldi come sindacato della lega braccianti.
Uno accusato proprio dai suoi ex soci della lega braccianti.
Uno accusato dagli ospiti delle sue strutture.
Uno accusato persino da Don Pupilla (dichiarazioni rilasciate oggi)
Uno accusato dai "suoi" lavoratori di pagarli 50€ per fare selfie e inscenare proteste.
Uno che alla domanda di Formigli su come si sia procurato tutti questi soldi/garanzie ha risposto :"_ho scritto un libro_" . 3 anni fa. Copie vendute: 9000 

In questi giorni sui giornali è saltata fuori talmente tanta  che questo post potrebbe tranquillamente essere di 500 righe.
Tra l'altro in molti sapevano di tutte queste malefatte, come si evince dalle loro dichiarazioni.
Accuse da confermare eh, poi magari alcune come spesso accade saranno totalmente inventate da coloro in cerca dei 5 minuti di gloria, ma la puzza di  è troppa e i suoi "non sapevo" e "non ricordo" iniziano ad essere troppi.
Si, veramente invidiosi di un africano arrivato su ong e che guadagna (come?) più di noi


----------



## __king george__ (26 Novembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Si ma il fatto principale (che onestamente non so se viene volutamente tralasciato o no) è che lui non è neanche indagato, quindi dovrebbe pagare di che esattamente? A me di difendere questo qui non interessa, *mi sa solo sorridere il fatto che con una 40ina di attualmente indagati in parlamento, di cui la maggior parte nella coalizione di destra (10 lega, 7 forza Italia, 8 fratelli d'italia, 4 italia viva, 2 cinque stelle, 4 pd, 2 noi moderati) *ce la si prenda con uno che, ripeto, non è neanche indagato, però ci stà, posso capire che a qualcuno possa dar fastidio che un africano arrivato da una ong prenda 10x quello che prendono loro di stipendio


stessa identica cosa..i delinquenti andrebbero puniti tutti allo stesso modo...personalmente me ne fotto se sono con la meloni con letta o con grillo...

a me sembra in realtà che dico cose ultra banali ma mi rendo conto che invece siamo in pochissimi a ragionare cosi..mah

e mi riferisco sia a destra che a sinistra..e parlo proprio dei cittadini piu che dei politici (dai quali non mi aspetto nulla quindi)

è cosi difficile distinguere in buoni e cattivi invece che tutte le altre divisioni? sarò strano io..forse dipende dal fatto che non ho mai avuto connotazioni politiche precise ma voto ogni volta a seconda di come la penso riguardo agli attori sul palco...stavolta ad esempio ho dato fiducia alla Meloni ma non vuol dire che voterò sempre a destra..come quando votai a sinistra non voleva dire che avrei votato sempre a sinistra

che poi a mio avviso dicendo sempre che è tutto giusto a sinistra e sbagliato a destra o viceversa si fa pure il gioco dei politici che sanno che per ottenere favori basta andare contro la controparte piuttosto che fare le cose per bene...noi dovremmo essere giudici inflessibili visto che campano con i nostri soldi!

e qui chiudo l'invettiva sennò sembro un vecchio di 85 anni


----------



## numero 3 (26 Novembre 2022)

Se questo Soumahro vuole continuare a fare politica deve fare quello che fanno i nostri politici da sempre....negare negare poi negare poi denunciare per diffamazione poi comprare giornalisti e avvocati che puliscono l'immagine accusano un signor nessuno al posto suo e continuare l'attività politica in purezza.
....." Dilettante"....


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bufera su Soumahoro, il neo parlamentare Verdi e Sinistra salito sugli scudi negli ultimi mesi.
> In corso indagine dei carabinieri su minorenni sfruttati e discriminati dalle coop appartenenti a moglie e suocera.
> I migranti arrivati nei centri di accoglienza da loro gestiti hanno sporto denuncia: maltrattamenti, stipendi non pagati, sfruttamento minorile e mancanza di servizi essenziali come luce e acqua. "Un altro inferno dopo l'inferno da cui siamo scappati", denunciano vari migranti.
> Si indaga anche per frode fiscale, molti i progetti finanziati alle coop dalla prefettura del Lazio.
> ...


Comunque DEGRADO®.


----------



## Andris (29 Novembre 2022)

*Marie Terese Mukamitsindo, suocera di Soumahoro, ha appena conciliato con una dipendente circa 20.000 euro non versati.
Pagamenti a rate*


Ansa




>


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Novembre 2022)

>



Questa sicuramente non muore di fame.


----------



## Andris (29 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questa sicuramente non muore di fame.


"Mamma Africa" cit.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questa sicuramente non muore di fame.


se la metti in una contraerea l'ucraina vince la guerra


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se la metti in una contraerea l'ucraina vince la guerra



Ci credo, sarebbe in grado di cibarsi persino di tutti gli abitanti di Mosca. Abitazioni comprese.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ci credo, sarebbe in grado di cibarsi persino di tutti gli abitanti di Mosca. Abitazioni comprese.



Con una sua scoreggia possiamo anche sostituire Gazprom.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Novembre 2022)

C'è anche del topic in questo #bodyshame ?


----------



## Miro (29 Novembre 2022)

Questa vicenda fa veramente schifo. Dimostra, per l'ennesima volta, che il razzismo è solo una sovrastruttura di quello che è il vero conflitto tra persone: lo sfruttamento dei ricchi verso i poveri.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Novembre 2022)

Non so qui, ma in tv nessuno che dice che pure sto Soumahoro è un gran figlio di...
A La Verità, sei suoi ex amici e colleghi hanno detto prima aderì all'USB, poi si fece un sindacato tutto sia, dapprima spacciato per una semplice associazione e poi che duplicava le richieste di sussidi degli altri per prendersele lui ed altre cose sporche. E questi denunciarono a Fanpage mesi fa, inviandogli una lettera, ma la suddetta testata decise di non pubblicarla. Quindi, anche la scusante del "non sapeva niente" (che già di per sè non è per nulla credibile) non vale, visto che lui stesso è un poco di buono. E già c'erano delle divergenze tra Fratoianni e Bonelli, con quest'ultimo che ha sostenuto la sua candidatura e l'altro che era contrariato.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non so qui, ma in tv nessuno che dice che pure sto Soumahoro è un gran figlio di...
> A La Verità, sei suoi ex amici e colleghi hanno detto prima aderì all'USB, poi si fece un sindacato tutto *sia*, dapprima spacciato per una semplice associazione e poi che duplicava le richieste di sussidi degli altri per prendersele lui ed altre cose sporche. E questi denunciarono a Fanpage mesi fa, inviandogli una lettera, ma la suddetta testata decise di non pubblicarla. Quindi, anche la scusante del "non sapeva niente" (che già di per sè non è per nulla credibile) non vale, visto che lui stesso è un poco di buono. E già c'erano delle divergenze tra Fratoianni e Bonelli, con quest'ultimo che ha sostenuto la sua candidatura e l'altro che era contrariato.


suo*


----------



## Andris (29 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> C'è anche del topic in questo #bodyshame ?


pareggiamo subito con l'onorevole che rivendica le sue misure e torniamo in topic



>


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Novembre 2022)

Basta col bodyshaqualcosa, passiamo alle cose serie: mancano 26 giorni a "Una poltrona per due".
Fortunatamente quest'anno abbiamo il nuovo remake in versione Somaro


----------

